# Rlt 5 Reviews



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

*RLT Watch Co. - Automatic RLT 5 price Â£125*

Movement : 17 Jewel Automatic Wind ETA 2824-2 with quick set date.

Watch case : 36mm All steel case with screw on display back. Mineral glass front and back.

Dial: Available in white or black with calendar. Super luminova on all three hands.

Band: 18mm Leather.

These watches are assembled by ourselves, in England, from all Swiss parts. They are tested and adjusted to keep time to Chronometer standards.

Brand new in box with 12 Months warranty.

































Review by Forum member *Traveller*

Just received the white dial version of RLT Watch (RLT5).

The dial is very legible, simple, uncluttered and easy to read. The only script being "RLT Watch Co., England." What more is needed?

The black numerals are crisp and clear 1 -12, with 3 being replaced by a square date window. The luminosity of the hands appears excellent but only tested in shaded subdued light. Only the tip of the second hand is luminous.

The case is a combination of matt and polished stainless steel.

The lugs curve slightly enabling the watch to sit comfortably on the wrist. 36mm may not suit all but I think for this watch just the right diameter.

The fitted antique brown leather strap complements the watch well, a steel bracelet, in my opinion, would be unsuitable.

A display back, I think mineral glass same as crystal, maybe not everyones cup of tea, shows the 17 jewel ETA automatic wind movement to good effect.

All in all a nice package and recommended for it's straightforward, honest simplicity.

Comments by Forum member *Andy*

Roy has surpassed himself with this, his first creation.

I mean there isn't a lot you can say.

It's a superbly made, legible, elegant and classy Hi Beat automatic wrist watch that does "exactly what it says on the tin"

I agree with the above comment that a leather strap suits it.

Roy has fitted a quality, padded white stitched leather strap that compliments and finishes the whole package off nicely.

The only thing that it doesn't have, which I believe would have made a classy looking watch look a million dollars, is a date bubble.

Nice one Roy and look forward to your next creation

Picture of a white dial "5" on a bond nato By forum member *JoT*


----------



## equis (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

Great review. Thanks.

There seems to be very little discussion about this nice little watch. Personally I admire it's un-pretentious-ness (if that's even a word).

I've got one which I wear most days. I like it best on a grey nato which gives it a slightly '50s RAF feel.

A much under-rated watch. Think I'll post some pictures soon.


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

BTW I notice the recent watch hs a black second hand and a cleaner typeface for the RLT logo.

Even better.


----------



## SeattleMike (Apr 22, 2008)

I received my new black dialed RLT5 last week and just love it. I cant think of anything I'd change, Its a very classic design, the dial is simple, clean, businesslike.

I love the size I think its absolutely the correct size at 36mm for this design. The case is beautiful with a flawless finish, the display back is nice and shows off the movement well.

If I was going to criticize anything it would be that the pictures on the sales site don't do it justice at all.


----------



## rcspeedmaster (Apr 30, 2008)

I agree about the photos on the RLT site. Here's one, not brilliant either, but I think nice to see the RLT5 in relation to some other classics.


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

I like 40mm+ watches, had a 37mm Seiko and it just didn't look right on me, never really set eyes on anything smaller than 40mm since.

Saw this RLT5 on sale, thought I will give it a go after reading this review, arrived a few days ago, wasn't impressed with the size, then put a grey Nato on, wow!

This is a nice watch, everything about it is true, I love it! :rltb:


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

I have my RLT5 for a few months now,an excellent watch,keeping very good time. :rltb:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> The only thing that it doesn't have, which I believe would have made a classy looking watch look a million dollars, is a date bubble.


You weren`t wrong Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I can't remember saying that so I had to re read and am glad to say i didn't say it, it was Andy! :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I can't remember saying that so I had to re read and am glad to say i didn't say it, it was Andy! :tongue2:


Amazing, Andy actually got something right?!!! :swoon:


----------

